# How do I bring up the subject of marriage?



## laura32_13606 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am 40 years old, been with my boyfriend for 1 year, living together for 9 months, and have been wondering when the "M" word would come up. I would like to bring the subject up but I don't want to look too obvious. He was married for 4 years and has been divorced for 2 years. I was married for 8 years and have been divorced for 9 years. I feel that if we made the step to move in together that marriage is the next step. I would like to find out how he feels, as well. 

Any suggestions about how to subtly do this?

Thank you.


----------



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you know anyone else that's getting married? If so, you could jokingly ask if he has thought about doing it again. :shrug: That way, you could gauge if he's opposed to the idea. And, if he says he'll never get married again, it might be time to end the relationship, unless you really don't care about it yourself.


----------



## lilyflower_1978 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think sometimes men take a longer time to be ready to marry after a divorce. Maybe the moving in together was his way to test the waters. How to slyly bring up the subject of marriage to gauge his intentions doesn't sound too easy. mamab had and excellent idea. However, if you have a good steady relationship it really shouldn't hurt just to ask what his feelings about marriage are.


----------

